# Vineham Broadcaster demos (axe fx 3)



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Short, sweet and to the point. Sorry folks, no solos here today. I've uploaded the mixed tracks and the isolated guitar tracks as per my poll.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fsets%2Fvineham-broadcaster-axe-fx


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)




----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

thx for doing that!

would be nice to hear some single note lines as well

ps I can't find the isolated tracks, is there a link?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bolero said:


> thx for doing that!
> 
> would be nice to hear some single note lines as well
> 
> ps I can't find the isolated tracks, is there a link?


They are the ones with "iso" at the end of the title.

I'll see what I can do about a melody line lick today.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

oh...found them!

had to go to

sears-was-here/axe-fx-broadcaster-demo-bridge/sets

after playing you tune in post#1, soundcloud just fed me to a generic page with all your stuff


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@bolero that is the link that I *thought* I had copied. I've put all the new demos in a playlist for easy access.

I've uploaded 6 more (mix/iso) with a melody part highlighting each setting.

Here's one:


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fbroadcaster-melody-demo-bridge

And here's the link to my soundcloud page if that makes navigation easier for anyone:

Sears Was Here


----------

